# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Պե՞տք է արդյոք հայ հասարակությանը սեռական հեղափոխություն

## Ապե Ջան

Հայ հանրության սեռի մշակույթի, սեռական հարաբերությունների խնդիրների քննությունը, ի վերջո, հանգեցնում է այն մտքին, որ մեզ պետք է սեռական կյանքի, նրա ներքին չափանիշների ու նրա նկատմամբ հանրության վերաբերմունքի հեղափոխական փոփոխություն, ասել է թե` սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն: Քննարկենք. պե՞տք է արդյոք հայ հանրությանը սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն, *ինպիսի՞ն պետք է այն լինի, ի՞նչպես, ի՞նչ կոնկրետ դետալներում այն պետք է արտահայտվի: Մի խոսքով, ինչպիսի՞ն եք պատկերացնում հայ հանրության սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն, եթե գտնում եք, որ այն անհրաժեշտ է:*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ապեհ Ջան, իսկ գոնե գիտե՞ս սեռական հեղափոխությունը ինչ ա  :Jpit: 

Սեռական հեղափոխությունը ով ում հետ, երբ ուզենա, որտեղ ուզենա, ինչ ուզենա կանի, այ էդ ա  :Jpit:  Այսինքն գեյերը թող իրար հետ սեքս անեն, լեզբիները իրար հետ, ամուսնացածները դավաճանեն, մարդիկ տկլորանան հելնեն փողոց, այգիներում շորերը հանեն իրար գզեն, ամեն տարի Աբովյան փողոցով գեյ պարադ անցկացնեն, ամեն մարդ թող մի քանի հատ զուգընկեր ունենա, ընդ որում ցանկալի ա, որ զուգընկերները տարբեր սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներ լինեն ու ինչքան շատ լինեն, էդքան լավ  :Jpit:  Բա մեզ պետք ա՞:  :Smile: 

Ավելի լավ ա, թող ով ինչ անում ա, բոլորի աչքից հեռու անի, համ իր համար լավ կլինի, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի: Ու մարդիկ թող քթները չխոթեն ուրիշների ներքնազգեստների մեջ:

----------

Chuk (06.08.2010), davidus (11.08.2010), E-la Via (07.08.2010), Freeman (07.08.2010), Inana (06.08.2010), ministr (06.08.2010), Moonwalker (06.08.2010), SSS (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010)

----------


## SSS

Իսկ ես կուզեի, պատկերացնում ես դուրս գաս ու լիքը տկլոր մարդիկ :Love:  " Մե Ծիծաղ, Մե ուրախութուն" :Love:

----------

aerosmith (06.08.2010), Ariadna (06.08.2010), E-la Via (07.08.2010), kyahi (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), Հայուհի (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2010), ՆանՍ (06.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2010), Սամսար (06.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ապեհ Ջան, իսկ գոնե գիտե՞ս սեռական հեղափոխությունը ինչ ա 
> 
> Սեռական հեղափոխությունը ով ում հետ, երբ ուզենա, որտեղ ուզենա, ինչ ուզենա կանի, այ էդ ա  Այսինքն գեյերը թող իրար հետ սեքս անեն, լեզբիները իրար հետ, ամուսնացածները դավաճանեն, մարդիկ տկլորանան հելնեն փողոց, այգիներում շորերը հանեն իրար գզեն, ամեն տարի Աբովյան փողոցով գեյ պարադ անցկացնեն, ամեն մարդ թող մի քանի հատ զուգընկեր ունենա, ընդ որում ցանկալի ա, որ զուգընկերները տարբեր սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներ լինեն ու ինչքան շատ լինեն, էդքան լավ  Բա մեզ պետք ա՞: 
> 
> Ավելի լավ ա, թող ով ինչ անում ա, բոլորի աչքից հեռու անի, համ իր համար լավ կլինի, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի: Ու մարդիկ թող քթները չխոթեն ուրիշների ներքնազգեստների մեջ:


 :Scare: մի պահ պատկեՌացրի...  :LOL:  
Apeh jan, բացի դրանից էլ եթե ուզենաս առանց փորձությունների տուն հասնես պիտի բռոնեներքնազգեստներով ման գաս  :LOL:

----------

davidus (11.08.2010), Freeman (07.08.2010), Inana (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ռուֆ, մենք կարող ենք ուրիշ ձևի սեռական հեղափոխություն անել: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ հեղափոխություն բառը միանշանակ ա: Այ, օրինակ, կարելի ա էնպես հեղափոխել, որ ոչ թե պարտադիր ուզելու դեպքում, այլ առանց ուզելու էլ... ասենք տղեն փողոցով գնում ա, դիմացի աղջիկը դուրը եկավ, բայց աղջիկը չի ուզում, կապ չունի, տղեն արեց:

Իսկ կոնկրետ Ապե Ջանի ասելիքի մասին.. էն ինչը նկատի ունի: Ապե ջան, էդ քո ասածը իրան-իրան չի լինում, կոչով չի լինում, նենց չի, որ ծրագիր մշակես ու էդ ծրագրով գնա, բայց Հայաստանում հիմա գնում են էդ ճանապարհով, այսինք ավելորդ կոմպլեքսների աստիճանաբար ազատման ճանապարհով, կարող ա դանդաղ, կարող ա նորմալ տեմպերով (հաստատ ոչ արագ), բայց գնում են:

----------

Ariadna (06.08.2010), Freeman (07.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեհ Ջան, իսկ գոնե գիտե՞ս սեռական հեղափոխությունը ինչ ա 
> 
> Սեռական հեղափոխությունը ով ում հետ, երբ ուզենա, որտեղ ուզենա, ինչ ուզենա կանի, այ էդ ա  Այսինքն գեյերը թող իրար հետ սեքս անեն, լեզբիները իրար հետ, ամուսնացածները դավաճանեն, մարդիկ տկլորանան հելնեն փողոց, այգիներում շորերը հանեն իրար գզեն, ամեն տարի Աբովյան փողոցով գեյ պարադ անցկացնեն, ամեն մարդ թող մի քանի հատ զուգընկեր ունենա, ընդ որում ցանկալի ա, որ զուգընկերները տարբեր սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներ լինեն ու ինչքան շատ լինեն, էդքան լավ  Բա մեզ պետք ա՞: 
> 
> Ավելի լավ ա, թող ով ինչ անում ա, բոլորի աչքից հեռու անի, համ իր համար լավ կլինի, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի: Ու մարդիկ թող քթները չխոթեն ուրիշների ներքնազգեստների մեջ:


Ռուֆուս` հարգելի՛ս. եթե չիմանայ դժվար թե խոսեի դրա մասին:

Ավելի ուշադիր կարդա, որպեսզի ըմբռնես տեքստի բովանդակությունը ամբողջությամբ:

*ինպիսի՞ն պետք է այն լինի, ի՞նչպես, ի՞նչ կոնկրետ* *դետալներում այն պետք է արտահայտվի:* *Մի խոսքով, ինչպիսի՞ն եք պատկերացնում հայ հանրության սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն, եթե գտնում եք, որ այն անհրաժեշտ է:*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Apeh Jan, կարելի էր գոնե վերաձևակերպել միտքը: Կամ տակը *հղում* դնել ծայրահեղ դեպքում:

Անբարոյական է ուրիշի միտքը/ստեղծագործությունը սեփական անվան տակ ներկայացնելը :Smile: :

----------

Inana (06.08.2010), Kuk (06.08.2010), Rammstein (06.08.2010), SSS (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), _Հրաչ_ (06.08.2010), Աթեիստ (06.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ կոնկրետ Ապե Ջանի ասելիքի մասին.. էն ինչը նկատի ունի: Ապե ջան, էդ քո ասածը իրան-իրան չի լինում, կոչով չի լինում, նենց չի, որ ծրագիր մշակես ու էդ ծրագրով գնա, բայց Հայաստանում հիմա գնում են էդ ճանապարհով, այսինք ավելորդ կոմպլեքսների աստիճանաբար ազատման ճանապարհով, կարող ա դանդաղ, կարող ա նորմալ տեմպերով (հաստատ ոչ արագ), բայց գնում են:


Դա ավելի է ազատում մարդուն կոմպլեքսներից, ավելի ազատ են լինում, կյանք են անում մարդիկ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող մի բան չեմ հասկանում… ուզում եք հեղափոխությունը սեռական օրգաններով անե՞նք…

----------

davidus (11.08.2010), Freeman (07.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), Երվանդ (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2010), Սամսար (06.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դա ավելի է ազատում մարդուն կոմպլեքսներից, ավելի ազատ են լինում, կյանք են անում մարդիկ:


Ի՞նչը  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ի՞նչը


Երբ «մարդիկ ինչ ուզում, որտեղ ուզում անում են», այլ ոչ մտածում են վայյյ բա հետո տեսնես ի՞նչ կլինի

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Երբ «մարդիկ ինչ ուզում, որտեղ ուզում անում են», այլ ոչ մտածում են վայյյ բա հետո տեսնես ի՞նչ կլինի


 Լիովին համամիտ եմ, օրինակ մեր հարևանը ցիստիտ ունի, խեղճը մինչև հասնումա տուն, բա,որ լուծ են լինում,ոնց հասնեն տուն?

----------

E-la Via (07.08.2010), Tig (06.08.2010), VisTolog (06.08.2010), Երվանդ (06.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Երբ «մարդիկ ինչ ուզում, որտեղ ուզում անում են», այլ ոչ մտածում են վայյյ բա հետո տեսնես ի՞նչ կլինի


Ո՞վ ա էդպես անում: Օրինակ դու՞, ուրիշ ֆորումից թեմա պատճենելով ու չմտածելով, որ նկատողներ կլինեն:

----------

terev (06.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ո՞վ ա էդպես անում: Օրինակ դու՞, ուրիշ ֆորումից թեմա պատճենելով ու չմտածելով, որ նկատողներ կլինեն:


Չէ հարևան ֆոռումից էին ասում, բա ես եմ ասում ո՞վա ասում: Բայց նկատողները ինձ ամենաքիչն է որ հետաքրքրում են:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010)

----------


## impression

Բա ես ինչքան գիտեմ անցյալ տարի տենց մի խումբ ակտիվիստներ նման բան փորձեցին անել իրենց համեստ ուժերով: Հավաքվել էին մի շարք կանայք, ոչ տրադիցիոն օրիենտացիայի, ու մասսայականորեն կազմակերպեցին... կարմիր խնձորի թաղումը: Հիմա կարդացեք ամենաբոցը. կազմակերպիչը ամերիկաբնակ հայ լեսբի էր, ով եկավ ստեղ, տեղացի հարիֆ լեսբիներին կուտը տվեց, թե բա՝ մասսայական ցույցեր արեք, թաղեք կարմիր խնձորը, ու երբ էս մեր հավերը դա արեցին, ինքը թողեց թռավ  :LOL: 
Ու հետո էդ կանայք ընկան լիքը պրոբլեմների մեջ, բնականաբար: 
Ասածս ինչ ա՝ մարդ չի կարա տեղից վեր կենա ու հեղափոխության պակաս զգա, դնի մի հատ թափով հեղափոխություն անի, սիրտը հովանա: Դա լինում ա որոշակի հասարակական, սոցիալական, քաղաքական, քաղաքացիական հանգամանքների, իրավիճակների աստիճանական հասունացման հետևանք: Նու՜, սովորաբար, էլի:

----------

E-la Via (07.08.2010), Jerry (15.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), Tig (06.08.2010), Yevuk (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց նկատողները ինձ ամենաքիչն է որ հետաքրքրում են:


Իսկ այ ինձ շատ են հետաքրքրում, և ոչ միայն նկատողները, այլև բուն երևույթը: Մեկ անգամ արդեն զգուշացրել էի այլ տեղից նյութ տեղադրելու դեպքում *անպայման* նշել աղբյուրը: Հաշվի առնելով սա, ինչպես նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ ի սկզբանե թեման գնաց քննարկման այլ ուղղությամբ (զվարճանք), թեև իրականում գուցե և կարող էր հետաքրքիր քննարկման հարթակ դառնալ.

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման փակվում է: Թեմայի հեղինակն այլ տեղից նորից նյութ տեղադրելու դեպքում՝ առանց աղբյուրը նշելու, երկու ամսով կարգելափակվի: Թեմայի գաղափարի վրա ակումբում տաբու չի դրվում:*

----------

CactuSoul (06.08.2010), Kuk (06.08.2010), terev (06.08.2010), Աթեիստ (06.08.2010)

----------

